# sheep shots and lamb broken leg (video)



## Matt n Lee (Feb 14, 2018)

I posted this in our 2018 Lamb thread, but I thought it might be more useful to someone in the future if it is in this section and easy to find. It is a bit cheeky, but some very good video on setting a broken leg in a lamb.


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 15, 2018)

Good video. Was a fun watch. Just a quick word of advice. Coban, vet wrap etc tightens after wrapped wick can cut circulation and make the hood itself fall off..... Ask me how I know......
Just something to keep in mind in case you notice server swelling.


----------



## Matt n Lee (Mar 15, 2018)

update on the Lamb with the broken leg.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 15, 2018)

Your videos always warrant a smile.   Thank You


----------



## Matt n Lee (Mar 16, 2018)

TY! Each and every video is a journey...a.k.a. a roller coaster even if it doesnt show in the video


----------

